# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo April 5th



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Our next event is Saturday April 5th. 10 a.m. Till 3pm. $5 to get in 10 and under is free. 2015 Manchester Road Wheaton Illinois. Lots of new things going on. ATM and food on site. Hope to see all of you there.


----------

